# Deprofundis exiting purchased of the month ,behold!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Gesualdo on deccaa 1983 reissue of a wonderfull cd of madrigals
Gesualdo Tenebrae Responsoria 1611 on gimell(Talliis scholars shine on this one)
The Unknow Lover Solage & Machaut (ohh. i wanted this album badly rare & they dont give iit aways, pricy, hail Gothics voices forr this one, i hope i get it.
Gesualldo lp BEHRMANN 1971 a german consort, i dont have a vynil table but will convert the vynil to cd
Same for the following album De pacem Domine lp of gombert 1973 the first historical Gombert Lp*
*
Brabant ensemble Brewed last opus of Jacob Obrecht, in my pc the sound is so-so but in my sound gear trought my headphone whit a decent clear volume it should be good.
*
And that it for now enought cd all ready

_Oh and i order Symphony of Grief an old darken brutal--death-doomthhat is sludgy a cllassic oof genra on wild rag once again rare and they dont giive it away, i use to have this on k7 now i want cd format. near mint hmm hmm this was for the non classical

_

:tiphat: i caught real big fish tonight and this weekks.

All my Holy graal are order Yay, but vynil conversion of both LP will cost me 20 dollars each


----------

